# Help Identify my gecko, please



## Sunstar (Sep 17, 2008)

I got him tuesday, and he is 1.5 inches snout to vent. I got him at the garden center where he was running around through the plants.

I am told a house gecko, but what type. He is as cute as a button and has eaten a cricket today.


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

I've no idea what type of gecko he is, but I had to say he is very cute. What type of set-up do you have for him?


----------



## Sunstar (Sep 17, 2008)

he is in a keeper for now, I have a paludarium in mind.


----------



## freydo (Jan 7, 2006)

does this help?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/House_Gecko


----------



## Chris. (Dec 22, 2008)

Here are a couple links that could help you care for him. I plan to eventually get myself a eyelash crested gecko, but I just don't have time right now for two tanks and a terrarium/paludarium.

http://exoticpets.about.com/od/geckos/p/housegeckos.htm

http://www.petco.com/caresheets/lizards/Gecko_House.pdf


----------



## mozaqua (Mar 3, 2009)

Sunstar said:


> I got him tuesday, and he is 1.5 inches snout to vent. I got him at the garden center where he was running around through the plants.
> 
> I am told a house gecko, but what type. He is as cute as a button and has eaten a cricket today.


Yes, you have a house gecko there. Can't say what type since they are very wide spread. If you know where it originated you might be able to find the name.
Anyway they are very easy to keep. In SE Asia and other warm humid parts of the world where they were introduced they live around and inside peoples homes.
They like to gather near light sources to find flies and other insects to eat. The females typically carry 1 or 2 eggs, 3 is very rare. You can see the eggs through the females body usually, since most have very transparent skin. 
Just make sure if you keep in a terrarium that you have a tight fitting lid, they can escape very easily. 
Keep them warm but not too hot (25-28^C), lighting is not important since they are nocturnal.
Also nocturnal geckos make their own vitamin D same as fish, so no need to supplement with vitamin D or UV light. They are from humid climates so they need access to water to drink, a small dish or misting will do. Daily feedings are best since they have a fast metabolism compared to other reptiles.

Regards,
Mosiah


----------

